# 10 years of great hunting



## Deer Assassin (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been blessed indeed. I am not a good hunter Id say above average but nothing special. I am a great killer, I see an opportunity and I execute the plan. I am versatile I have killed deer with recurve bow, compound bow, crossbow and sidelock ml, inline ml, and smokeless ml, rifle and pistol, If it was legal Id try to kill one with a spear. I love hunting, I love the peace and serenity that only the woods can provide I enjoy watching all of God's creatures and their habits and the things they can teach us. I love the kill and I love to eat them, I feel they are truly a blessing the Lord has given us.
I have had the privilege of putting my son on his first turkey with a crossbow at the age of 7, a nice longbeard turkey 19.1 lbs 9.25 beard 1 inch spurs. His first deer at the age of 9 a 3.5 yo 8 pointer 201 lbs live weight, not a big rack but it is a monster on his wall. I put his best friend Country Music Legend Ronnie Milsap's grand son on his first deer a lil spike this past fall.

I have killed a few good bucks although some of my most memorable kills are doe's.

2004
116 inch ND 8 point

2006

133 inch 8point aged 6.5 years old 205 live weight

2008 

124 inch 10 point 225 live weight aged 2.5 years old

121 inch 8 pont 225 live weight aged 3.5 years old

130 inch 11 point 223 live weight aged 3.5 years old

2009

i havent scored him but id guess 110 inch or so 12 point
great split g 2 s live weight 208 lbs biggest head i have ever seen on a TN deer

notable mention

2007 6 point 18 inch inside spread
2009 12 point main frame 8 with 4 3 inch kickers


by the numbers

2007 TN number #1 deer killer 32 kills

131 deer killed 

11,526 lbs of field dressed meat

killed in 11 different counties in TN and 2 deer killed in ND

avg distance of shot all weapons
62 yds

avg distance deer travel after shot all weapons

55 yds


young hunters pay attention as to which month to be in the woods

sept 7 deer
oct 24 deer
nov. 57 deer
dec 28 deer
jan 15 deer


7 am to 9 am 

61 deer

9- noon

5 deer

noon- 4 pm

7 deer

4pm - dark

58 deer



38 deer from ground
93 deer from an elevated position

I have several other stats to bore you but i will refrain.


The best advice I can give to folks that want to kill a deer is simple.

Be in the woods as much as possible and especially in NOV early morn and late eve.

I have been called every thing in the world from "game hog" to being cocky and arrogant , but the folks that know me know how I truly am. I have hunted with the best hunters in the state of TN and we share some great memories that will last forever, but one of the best memories is of a good friend Jeff who is still fighting cancer and in 09 was weak from chemo who sent me off in the dark to be surrounded by livestock while he killed a good buck and i helped drag it out for him, never been so happy to drag a deer. I could go on and on. My buddy Bobby who is the deer killing est person I know, yes he is better than me he kills some real nice bucks but nothing like the time he tried to put me on a monster after he tagged out 3 that year, i killed 2 does and was so happy. My buddy Roger who is a total nut PERIOD him and his wife are the best cooks one time he killed one and i killed two it took us 2.5 hours to get them out we laughed the whole time knowing if a few mored would of showed up we would of shot them too. Gene who always invites me to the honey hole when the weather sucks but we always get fried chicken and beer for lunch. Joe up in macon county and rick and andy in knoxville and jimmy n brett for turkey season.
Jason and I have had a lot of fun the last 2 years especially this year
I killed the most beautiful yote ever off his place (joke) and i shot one in front of him that he was going to shoot, we were a lil to close to each other but it was a safe shot for the safety folks reading we knew where we were in the trees. Last but not least my best hunting buddy Pat i could type for 2 days of all of our stories. And of course the man that put me on my first deer who has taught me so much and have had so many memories with 
JERRY O

We have a very liberal limit in Unit L here in middle Tn, all deer were taken legally. 

I donate deer to a local church in Nashville where they feed poor and homeless in the Nashville area around Christmas I also give deer to 2 specific poor family's that I help personally every year .

I also donate to HFTH hunters feeding the hungry.

Every one reading this cant be all that broke as I assume they pay for an internet connection I urge all hunters to kill an extra deer and donate to HFTH whether it is free or at a reduced fee, heck to be honest just try to help some one out cause there is nothing like a good piece of meat at the dinner table.

I look forward to the future hunting with my new woman, and my son and I have this boy next door I am going to put him on his first deer this coming year.

I will share a few pics from the past












Ronnie Milsap's grand son







my first 












my boy


----------



## Deer Assassin (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2011)

Some nice bucks you got. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## deeker (Mar 3, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> some nice bucks you got. Thanks for sharing with us.


 
x2!!!


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Come to the great State of Alabama we can hunt with a spear. We use to keep one at hunting no takers.


----------



## Deer Assassin (Mar 6, 2011)

i actually grew up in LA lower alabama I have a good friend that hunts there i may have to join him some time


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 7, 2011)

Ya, I seen that AU hat in one of those pics. I am from Dothan, Geneva area. do most of my hunting around Eufaula.


----------



## Deer Assassin (Mar 7, 2011)

im not the fella in the AU hat that is my buddy pat


Im actually a ND fan and my sec team is SC so i had a rough child hood in alabama lol


----------



## luckycutter (Mar 7, 2011)

The deer are nice but what is really great is the fact that you are passing the tradition to the next generation. My hat is off to you for that.


----------



## Deer Assassin (Mar 7, 2011)

man i tell u what taking a kid hunting is so much more fun than hunting my self


i enjoy it so much


----------



## Tallpine (Mar 8, 2012)

You guys better not let your wife goes fishing with this tool! Just a warning, he has been known to wreck homes!


----------

